# trailer wheel stuck - help anyone?



## tinap (18 June 2011)

One of my wheels won't budge at all! I've been braying it with the lump hammer with no luck! Hand brake has never been used for fear of it sticking so that's not on! I'm supposed to be taking girl to qualifiers today & tomorrow.....am so p*****d off!! Does anyone have any idea what problem could be or know of anybody who could mend it in the Doncaster area?  Massive piece of chocolate cake on offer!! Thanks xx


----------



## flying solo (18 June 2011)

This happened to me, I hitched the trailer to my car then dragged the trailer and it came undone. I know its not the right thing to do but it worked!


----------



## tristar (18 June 2011)

have you tried going forwards and backwards a few times and then just driving forwards  up the road or somewhere, then try smacking it with the hammer, if its not freed, that"z what i used to do with mine, it worked every time, its just the brake disc sticking probably, good luck


----------



## Jesstickle (18 June 2011)

OH says hitch it up and try going forward a little bit (slowly) then reversing a bit and repeat until it frees up.  Last time we did it he ended up stood on the mudguard over the stuck wheel jumping up and down as I drove back and forth. Then take it to have the brakes checked.


----------



## lauracrawly (18 June 2011)

Yep this used to happen to me all the time , it was a real pain in the bum to say the least , i used to hook the trailer on to the landy and pull forwards then backwards and eventually the wheel would release ,sometimes i would be shunting about for half hour tho 
Good luck !


----------



## tinap (18 June 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've been trying for past hour now, going forwards & backwards while oh brays it & its still stuck on  daughter has resigned to fact that not jumping today. OH now going to take wheel off & have a look x


----------



## Wagtail (18 June 2011)

tinap555 said:



			One of my wheels won't budge at all! I've been braying it with the lump hammer with no luck! Hand brake has never been used for fear of it sticking so that's not on! I'm supposed to be taking girl to qualifiers today & tomorrow.....am so p*****d off!! Does anyone have any idea what problem could be or know of anybody who could mend it in the Doncaster area?  Massive piece of chocolate cake on offer!! Thanks xx
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried backing it before driving forwards? It usually works with my trailer. 

eta, just noticed you have already tried this!


----------



## kerilli (18 June 2011)

i'm assuming you've already drowned it with WD40... if not, do!


----------



## tinap (18 June 2011)

Will do Ta!!


----------



## Headpiece (18 June 2011)

Yes this happened to me recently. We dragged the trailer around to try and free it - as this had done the trick before, but no joy, only ruined the tyre, and ended up taking it in to be serviced on three tyres - taking the other one off to get there!

Were shown (proper trailer place!) how to give the offending wheel a good sharp whack with a mallet on the wheel just inside the rim, to make it spin so to speak! Removing the plastic cover first! and were told it was a "regular problem" with trailers. Good luck


----------



## tinap (18 June 2011)

Thanks, wheel is now off, but can't get hub off to have a look so its off to mechanic very shortly (on 3 wheels!) So hopefully he can sort it! Why do these things happen on days when you have qualifiers - NSEA champs today scope tomorrow??!! I swear its someone trying to tell me to get a lorry as I had already borrowed a car cos mine is knackered too!!!


----------



## canteron (18 June 2011)

No help now, but my mechanic tells me the trick is in the parking.

When you park (assuming you have reversed) chock the wheels and let the car go forward until the brake is fully released (not explaining well, but there is a bit of give after the car moves and before the trailer moves - roll the car forward until you reach this point). 

And then always chock the wheels and leave the handbrake off.


----------



## tinap (18 June 2011)

I know what u mean, thank you! I had this trouble 4 yrs ago with the same trailer but it freed off after a bit of to-ing & fro-ing. Can't figure out why its just locked up today!! It's used every week & always been fine! x


----------



## dotty1 (18 June 2011)

Mine did this a few months ago, no forwards/backwards/hitting/greasing would budge it.  Ended up taking the wheel off, then the hub (with difficulty) and the brake shoes were well and truly stuck.  We freed them up and greased the right bits and it was fine.   Having seen it done I think I could do it myself now.
I am sure your mechanic will be able to mend it easily.


----------



## tinap (18 June 2011)

Sounds just like that, fingers are crossed he can sort it! x


----------



## Flashpaddler (18 June 2011)

Our trailer does this regularly.  I believe it's down to the anti-roll system (our's is a Richardson Rice) that can stick on having reversed in.  If rocking doesn't free the wheel, we rock it backwards.  If that doesn't work we hitch it up and try the same with the car.  If that doesn't work, I jack it up and hit it with a rubber mallet (only needed once).  Look underneath and you should see the anti-roll system. You may be able to free this with some wd40 and a hefty screw driver but be very careful of fingers etc.  Good tip about pulling forward after parking - never thought of that ....dohhh.

I was so sleepy on one early start that I never noticed until after 200 yards - It was the burning smell that was a clue and 2 long rubber-black marks up the road!!  Much cheaper to free it than buy new tyres!!!!


----------

